# Kostenlosen Webspace



## Bizkit (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Wo finde ich "guten" Webspace?
Er sollte so ca. 20-50MB haben und PHP und (My)SQL unterstützen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein paar Tips geben

Gruß Simon


----------



## Flex (12. Oktober 2006)

http://www.google.de

http://www.geizkragen.de

http://www.kostenlos.de


----------



## Mamphil (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wo finde ich ein "gutes" kostenloses Auto?
Es sollte so ca. 100-150 PS haben, eine Klimaanlage und ESP.

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir da ein paar Tipps geben. ;-)

Ergo: Wenn du etwas vernünftiges haben willst, solltest du auch bereit sein, dafür ein wenig Geld auszugeben. Wenn du dich mit der Unsicherheit z. B. bzgl. Verfügbarkeit und Geschwindigkeit kostenloser Provider abfinden willst, hast du oben ja schon ein paar Links bekommen.

Mamphil


----------



## cmyk-vienna (12. Oktober 2006)

Also mit solchen Links kann man echt nix anfangen.
Wenn jemand nach einem Tip fragt, wieso kommen dann immer diese sinnlosen Hinweise auf Google.
Wer keine Lust hat zu antworten der soll's doch einfach bleiben lassen.

funpic.de bietet kostenlosen Webspace (PHP,mySQL, FTP), über die Qualität kann ich aber nix sagen
//edit: keine Ahnung ob's da Banner oder Popups gibt
100webspace.com bietet kostenlosen Webspace (100MB) mit PHP, mySQL und Webadmin. Uptime ist relativ gut, aber nicht redundant wenn was am Server gemacht wird.
//edit: Ach ja vergessen: Werbefinanziert mit einem Banner (keine Popups).
Beides sind Subdomainhoster, wenn Du eine eigene Domain haben willst, kostets natürlich was.
lg.


----------



## Flex (12. Oktober 2006)

Hätte ich keine Lust gehabt zu antworten, hätte ich es auch nicht getan.
Allerdings findet man auf den o.g. Seiten alles was man braucht.

Und warum alles wieder und wieder durchkauen, wenn es auf den Seiten bereits gelistet ist?

Funpic auf kostenlos.de
Ohost bei kostenlos.de

Wenn man bei Google nach "free webspace php mysql" sucht, findet man auch dieses Archiv:
http://www.dynamic-webpages.de/17.provider.php


----------

